# Thunderbird/Enigmail does not recognize PGP/MIME messages

## Apheus

Hi,

I have mailed a PGP/MIME encrypted message to my own account, just to transfer 3 PDF files from work (Windows XP, Thunderbird 3.1.10 with EnigMail) to home (Gentoo, Thunderbird 3.1.10 with enigmail 1.1.2). But Gentoo's Thunderbird does not even try to decrypt it. It displays the message as empty text with two attachments: "Teil 1.1" (german for "part 1.1") and "encrypted.asc". That's it, no message from enigmail, no call to gpg2, no button to try and decrypt it. It decrypts "normal" gpg messages just fine, using the Qt4 password dialog from pinentry. Windows's thunderbird can also decrypt the PGP/MIME message.

I was able to decrypt the message by saving it to a file "encrypted.eml", using command-line gpg:

```

$ gpg --decrypt -o decrypted.eml encrypted.eml
```

and opening decrypted.eml in thunderbird. There I was able to save the 3 PDF attachments.

So it seems the e-mail is ok, win32 thunderbird/enigmail can decrypt it, linux thunderbird/enigmail can decrypt "plain" gpg text e-mails, but not PGP/MIME ones. It simple does not recognize them and never tries to decrypt them.

Am I the only one? If not, what could be wrong with my environment?

Thank you.

mail-client/thunderbird-3.1.10  USE="alsa crypt custom-optimization dbus ldap libnotify startup-notification linguas-de"

x11-plugins/enigmail-1.1.2-r2  USE="alsa custom-optimization dbus libnotify startup-notification"

app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.17  USE="bzip2 ldap nls"

app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0  USE="gtk ncurses qt4

----------

## nicolasbock

I have the same problem, unfortunately no solution. I use a newer thunderbird and have installed enigmail within thunderbird as an addon (since enigmail-1.1.2 blocks thunderbird-5.0):

app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0

mail-client/thunderbird-5.0

app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.17

----------

## Apheus

I have created a bug report: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=377953

----------

## nicolasbock

Thanks! Let's hope this gets fixed soon...

----------

## Apheus

Yes, and really quick: There is already a known solution in configuration. Actually, I searched bugzilla only for the term "PGP" and not for "enigmail", if I had, I woudn't have created a duplicate bug. The solution from here:

Close thunderbird, change the line

```
application/pgp-encrypted                               pgp
```

in /etc/mime.types to

```
application/pgp-encrypted                               pgp asc
```

(or add this line), and delete mimeTypes.rdf from ~/.thunderbird/???????.default/ (or wherever your thunderbird profile is). Restart thunderbird, and it works. I presume it's actually a bug in MIME type registration.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

Please help, the solution in the bug report doesnt work.I have edited confg and removing .default/mimeTypes.rdf (get created upon thunderbird restart   :Shocked:  )

```

cat .default/mimeTypes.rdf

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<RDF:RDF xmlns:NC="http://home.netscape.com/NC-rdf#"

         xmlns:RDF="http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#">

  <RDF:Description RDF:about="urn:root"

                   NC:en-US_defaultHandlersVersion="-1" />

  <RDF:Description RDF:about="urn:mimetypes">

    <NC:MIME-types RDF:resource="urn:mimetypes:root"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Seq RDF:about="urn:mimetypes:root">

  </RDF:Seq>

</RDF:RDF>
```

```
# grep pgp-encrypted /etc/mime.types 

application/pgp-encrypted                       pgp asc

```

Thunderbird just drives me nuts in the last couple days with msg like:

1.Could not start the gpg-agent program which is needed for your GnuPG version 2.0.18.

2.Failed to initialize Enigmail.Send unencrypted message?

3.ERROR: Failed to access Enigmime service!

Google lead me here...hopefully someone knows the trick   :Laughing: 

----------

## wrc1944

I'm still having this problem- any progress on this?  

Similar thread:   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-891714-start-0.html

Really annoying after reluctantly moving to Thunderbird after many years of Kmail working great and then experiencing the apparently ongoing Kmail- 4.x.x/akonadi/kdepim problems.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

In my case I just disabled Enigmail extension till a real solution is found.I believe earlier this functionality was provided into Thunderbird itself, and problem started when it was moved into its own extension.But thats just what i think, I could be totally wrong on this.

----------

## wrc1944

muhsinzubeir,

Thanks for the reply,

Guess I'll disable it, too.  However, I'm not sure how it's done. 

In Thunderbird, under Edit->Account settings "Enable OpenPGP support (Enigmail) for this identity" is apparently not checked by default, so I would think thgat would disable it (apparently not).

Under OpenPGP, "Automatically decrypt/verify messages" is checked.  Do I uncheck that?

Also, there is a  OpenPGP->Preferences->Basic>- Files and directories-> Could not find GnuPG-> override with checkbox empty field, where I assume you could put in the full path to GnuPG.  Does this need to be entered, and then  Enigmail would/should work?

How did you disable this?  I can't seem to find what I'm sure must be a pretty simple setting.   :Embarassed: 

EDIT: Never mind- found it- Tools->Addons->Extensions->Enigmail disable it.  Since I never use or ever used encrypted emails, can't say I'll miss enigmail vey much.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## safferli

Any news on this? Thunderbird 7 is now in stable, and I installed it (unmerging enigmail). The solution proposed in comment #37 of this bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324849#c37 does not work for me.

----------

## safferli

After reading other bugs on this, it turns out it's fixed in Thunderbird 8. I keyworded that version and everything works again.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *safferli wrote:*   

> After reading other bugs on this, it turns out it's fixed in Thunderbird 8. I keyworded that version and everything works again.

 

Turning on enigmail addon i still get:

```
Send operation aborted.

Error - encryption command failed

gpg command line and output:

/usr/bin/gpg-agent

gpg-agent[3947]: invalid option "--charset"
```

No luck here   :Sad: 

----------

